# Wood Turners Finish Results



## mmayo (Mar 28, 2017)

Wood Turners Finish is one method to a tough, shiny, natural finish of your pens. At this time I am recovering from rotator cuff surgery and I needed something I can do now without a lathe. I had several turned spectra ply pen blanks that did not get finished. I had sanded them to 400 grit on the lathe and cleaned them with DNA. I used small blue towels and hand rubbed the thin WTF finish on each tube and let them dry usually overnight. Between each coat I sanded with 1000 grit at first and later 2000 grit by hand. After drying these for 24 hours I hand rubbed them with EEE-Ultrashine using a small blue towel. Final polishing was done with clean blue towel pieces.  The video shows the result. 

https://youtu.be/Tc-CUCY0-z4

I'll try this again when CA is not desired.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 28, 2017)

By the way, they are silky smooth to the touch, something my customers like a lot and comment positively about.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks nice. I got lost in the YouTube abyss for a while, but I'm back now...


----------



## mmayo (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Ed, I think I watched your video to convince me to apply more coats and get better results.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 30, 2017)

*WTF results*

Here are the finished pens.  Interesting pressing pens together trying NOT to use my very dominant, injured right arm, but possible. It was also difficult to correctly depict the very decent shine on these pens.  Unlike many non-CA finishes, this shine has lasted several days and seems permanent.


----------



## JPW062 (Apr 3, 2017)

The shine is permanent.
I use 6+ light coats applied on the lathe.  Sometimes 12.
I leave it turning between coats for 5-7 minutes. No sanding between. 
Very easy and forgiving finish.  Great results.  
Takes a long time on the lathe.  I've run three lathes finishing and one turning and still bottle necked on finishing.


----------



## mikepet (Apr 27, 2017)

How is the color shift?   The product page says that it adds an amber sheen.  Your pictures don't really seem to reflect this though.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 27, 2017)

It is neutral and NOT amber to me. I just made a device used to make yarn from raw wool out of purpleheart and two coats made it nicely shine. Hand buffing made it smooth and have a nice soft luster.


----------



## mikepet (Apr 29, 2017)

Hmm....thanks for the info.   Its only 12 bucks at woodcraft so I think I'll give it a shot.  It sounds like it is not a friction polish and has no wax.

The color looks great.

How does it look/feel without adding any wax to it?  Do you add that just for additional protection, especially from water?

Ive used Pens Plus which is decent, but it does have a color shift effect.  I was reading that water based finishes are very good for avoiding this.


----------



## JPW062 (Apr 30, 2017)

It is a urethane, so wax won't increase water protection much.


----------

